# Texas tub maker



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I need a centre drain tub 30" x 60" skirted

Can't find Any with wholesalers up
Here... 

My contractor found one from R and G mobile home supply out of Texas....

Anyone heard of these guys before?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> I need a centre drain tub 30" x 60" skirted
> 
> Can't find Any with wholesalers up
> Here...
> ...


They are a pretty large outfit located in Euless Tx , right around the corner from my shop. All they deal in is trailer house parts .


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you seen products... Could I put tub in house you think?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Have you seen products... Could I put tub in house you think?


Some trailer house stuff is no different than regular house stuff , then the other stuff I wouldn't use. Call them up and get them to send you a picture and cutsheet.


2406 W Euless Blvd, Euless, TX 76040
(817) 540-0381


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Have you seen products... Could I put tub in house you think?


 Did it use to be a shower base converting to tub???


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From their website
http://www.randgsupply.com/Warehouse/Tubshower/standard/3060CDbathtubs.htm


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Learned something new.. don't seen them here.. wondering where the overflow?? Have to reach in tub to close everytime, surely the faucet would be on the end wall..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Did it use to be a shower base converting to tub???


No it is a tub, with a centre drain already. It is bone though. Can't go left or right hand.... Outside wall and plenum on other side covers whole joist space..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Learned something new.. don't seen them here.. wondering where the overflow?? Have to reach in tub to close everytime, surely the faucet would be on the end wall..


Ya. Centre drain on back... Skirt in front, controls on end like normal.... I think they were more popular years ago. This is only place we could find one.

Now shipping to Canada.. Eek $$$

Appreciate the help justme and plumbus


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

just wanted to point out this is coming from a trailer house supplier , the tub is likely to be cheesy cheap plastic . Like what you would find in a RV .


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ that's what I thought... Thanks


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know how much room you're working with but would it be possible to elevate the tub a bit on a platform so you could have room underneath to rework the drain for a regular tub?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I still have to go down, and if I switch to end drain I can't offset out ( hall) and towards tub I need 12" to get access. Bad planning originally, it's just crawl space, tin smith could have droped duct work 4".

I guess I could run it back a foot under tub , why not. Not ideal but.....


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Justme you have me thinking....thanks.... I could put a wye on it's back instead of TWYE to pick up overflow, fir the wall out a hair, then drop... I don't have to raise it much at all...

Great thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Justme you have me thinking....thanks.... I could put a wye on it's back instead of TWYE to pick up overflow, fir the wall out a hair, then drop... I don't have to raise it much at all...
> 
> Great thanks


Where's the great pix that was posted here recently,showing offset abs tub drain without vent??? Lol..sorry


----------

